

Ask HN: How do you manage your bookmarks?  - nyist

I recently developed a bookmarking extension for Chrome that uses a google app engine app as back end. I am trying to find out how people who do a lot of research online manage their bookmarks and if my extension may be useful to them.<p>The main idea is to save a bookmark with minimum interruption and later find it easily. When I want to save a page, I click on the extension's icon on the browser bar and when I need to find the bookmark I search for it in the back end. Both saving and finding bookmarks is fast and my research is not interrupted.<p>I uploaded my extension to Chrome store to be used by invitation only but I don't know how to find people who may be interested in this extension and be willing to beta test it.<p>I placed questions in google app engine and chrome extensions groups but so far no replies. I thought I ask here too. How can I find technically savvy test users who are willing to share their feedback with me? Thanks.
======
bayouborne
Since the New Delicious lost the 'Networking' feature (the ability follow
groups of selected users' link activity) I'm looking for a new home - does
anyone know of a good alternative?

~~~
nyist
I think Pinboard has the feature you are looking for:
[http://groups.google.com/group/pinboard-
dev/browse_thread/th...](http://groups.google.com/group/pinboard-
dev/browse_thread/thread/67a4cc662c9342a5#)

After reading your comment I also added the same feature but I haven't pushed
it to production yet. Please let me know if you want to try it.

------
arctangent
Pinboard: <http://pinboard.in/>

~~~
nyist
Much better than delicious and closer to my selling point.

I built this extension for my own use. When I am doing research I don't want
to spend time about tagging or writing notes. My extension creates the tags
and writes the first paragraph of the page as the note. The only thing that
you do is to click on the icon. This way of saving a bookmark appeals to me
but it seems that it is not a value for others. This was what I was trying to
understand.

~~~
arctangent
I think it's cool that you've built something useful. As much as I like
Pinboard I know that it's not perfect for my needs. There's plenty of room for
innovation (and profit!) in this space :-)

~~~
nyist
Pinboard looks good and my extension is not nearly as polished as that but you
don't mind stopping what you are doing and enter tags and notes in order to
save a bookmark?

------
thomasknoll
remember the delicious

~~~
nyist
I think the difference is that no need to add tags my extension add the tags
for you.

